# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Freestyle Einsteigerin

## krivoli

Hallo Leute

ich will den Volcan lernen.
Dazu will ich einen Fanatic Skate kaufen.
Ich wiege 60 kg und denke da kommen Skate 86 und Skate 93 in Frage.

An euch, die ihr den Volcan schon knnt: lernt es sich schneller und leichter mit einem grsseren Board? oder das Board nehmen das besser zu meinem Gewicht passt?

Ganz lieben Dank!

----------


## Windsurfing Soest

Hallo krivoli

ob das in dem Fall ein Skate, also ein reiner Freestyler, sein muss hngt aus meiner Sicht auch damit zusammen, was du sonst noch damit vor hast. Wenn es "nur" der Volcan sein soll, dann funktioniert das auch gut mit Freestyle-Wave Boards und die haben fr geglittene Manver/kleine Welle auch Vorteile. Nicht, das das mit dem Skate nicht geht, aber... 
Zur eigentlichen Frage: Bei 60 kg reicht der 86er und mehr als ntig wrd ich auch nicht nehmen. Lernen dauert beim Volcan in der Regel sowieso etwas und lngerfristig brauchst du das mehr an Volumen nicht.

----------


## Jumpi

Sehr gut sind auch alte Freestyler so um die Bj 2006 rum das waren schne Allrounder. Sind dazu oftmals noch gnstig zu erwerben. Mistral Joker / Skate / Exocat istyle / JP Freestyle 
Die neuen reinen Freestyler sind drauf getrimmt so viele Moves wie mglich hintereinander zu setzen . Da war damals noch kein interesse dran . Da war man froh wenn man nen Volcan konnte.

----------


## marius_k1997

Ich habe den Volcan (Air jibe) auf einem 2014 Tabou Twister 100 (ich wiege 80kg) gelernt und ich finde ein moderner Freestyler schadet nicht zum lernen. Dadurch das die Boards deutlich mehr Volumen im Heck haben landet es sich einfacher und die Boards kommen beim Absprung leichter aus dem Wasser.

----------


## style251

Hallo Krivoli,

wrde eher zum greren greifen. Moderne Freestyle Boards haben genug pop, dass du das Brett einfach aus dem Wasser bekommst. Fahre meinen 100 Liter Freestyle auch noch mit dem 4,2er Segel (bei Flachwasser). Bei weniger Wind gleitest du noch etwas frher.

Hab genau dazu ein Video Tutorial erstellt, Airjibre schau mal rein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7FL...Tslh8q&index=3

Gre

----------


## Jumpi

Habe mal eine frage wenn man im Stehrevier surft und vorne mit der Nose ins Wasser toucht kommt man dabei nicht Grundberhrung? genau wie am ende wo man mit dem Board wegen mangelndem vortrieb komplett absuft schrottet man sich da nicht die Finne? wrde ihn auch mal gerne probieren... nur wenn das mein Board zusetzt lass ichs lieber.

----------


## dreamsurfer70

Hat hier wer zu dem Thema noch ein paar aktuellere Infos? Eine Freundin von mit mchte gerne im Freestyle Fu fassen. Ihr fehlt aber bisher die Mglichkeit und ein paar Tipps wre hilfreich. Danke lg

----------

